# Baby Bunnies - Looking For New Homes



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Breed: Lionhead X
Age: Born December 2009
Sex: 2 Males & 2 Females
Neutered: No

*FEMALES:*



*MALES:*





Please speak to a member of staff for further information.

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Our baby bunnies are still looking for a new home


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

*MALE:*


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

*UPDATE:*
All of our baby bunnies are still residing at HULA Animal Rescue and looking for forever homes


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Our Bunnies are still looking for forever homes 

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Emily & Florence are still looking for a forever home......

Name: Emily & Florence
Breed: Lionhead X
Sex: 2 x Female
Age: Born December 2009
Neutered: No

Please speak to a member of staff for further information.



Lou is still looking for a forever home........

Name: Lou
Breed: Lionhead X
Sex: Male
Age: Born December 2009
Neutered: No



History & Recommendations:

Lou is a friendly rabbit who is used to being handled but is not used to children. As he is still young he would benefit from regular handling to keep him tame, he would also benefit from regular grooming to keep his "mane" in good condition. He has been used to living indoors so if he was to be kept outside in his new home he would need to be gradually acclimatised. Lou is a lively rabbit who would make a rewarding pet for someone who can give him the time and attention he deserves.

Please speak to a member of staff for further information.

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Emily & Florence & Lou are still looking for forever homes 

HULA Animal Rescue


----------

